# Altima 2001 Cooling Fan Issue



## eskynder (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I need your help.

I have a 2001 Nissan Altima and for some time I noticed that my cooling fan goes on frequently, sometimes even each 10 minutes while I'm driving and I fell the car loses the power when the fans are on. In some cases when I park and turn the engine off the fans will continue to run for 20-30 seconds. Is it normal? Any ideas what might be, a water pump issue or coolant? 

Thanks for your help 

Alex


----------



## acx4 (Dec 30, 2015)

Mine does go off when I part for a few seconds. Your engine coolant may be running hotter than normal. I would do a full system flush of the cooling system and put in a 50/50 mix of coolant and distilled water, also replace the thermostat while you are at it.


----------

